# Gamakatsu Cheetah 96XH -> Wirkl. geeignete Zanderrute??



## j.j. (28. Dezember 2006)

Hi.
Ich bin neu in diesem Forum und richte meine Frage an alle hier anwesenden Zander/Raubfisch-Spezialisten und/oder Besitzer einer gamakatsu-rute im bereich der Raubfisch-Anglerei:
Dieses Jahr lag bei mir unterm weihnachtsbaum eine gamakatsu cheetah 96XH (2,90m, wg 12-80gr). Rein optisch ist diese rute ein wirkliches highlight-keine frage #6 . Beim in die Hand nehmen, ist auch das gewicht sehr angenehm allerdings kommt einem die Rute schon sehr steif vor. Bei einer test-montage mit einem für mich "durchschnittlichen" GuFi (ca. 13cm mit 14gr.Kopf, d.h. insg ca 30+Gr) biegt sich die rutenspitze beim anheben nur minimal; vom Gefühl her (ich hatte vorher eine erheblich weichere rute..) scheint mir diese rute mit dem gewicht irgendwie unterbestückt. Gefischt habe ich die Rute noch nicht da ich momentan überlege Sie umzutauschen. Angelerfahrung habe ich also mit dieser Rute noch nicht und hoffe nun einmal dass es hier einige Angler gibt die mir die entscheidung: "Umtausch gegen leichteres modell oder behalten?"|kopfkrat erleichtern können.
Schon einmal vielen Dank im Vorraus..

Jan


----------



## mad (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Gamakatsu Cheetah 96XH -> Wirkl. geeignete Zanderrute??*

servus,

ich kenne diese rute leider nicht aber laut deiner beschreibung würde ich die behalten.#6


----------



## NorbertF (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Gamakatsu Cheetah 96XH -> Wirkl. geeignete Zanderrute??*

Kennen tu ich sie auch nicht, aber da sie schön hart zu sein scheint ist sie ideal zum Zanderfischen.
Beschreibung klingt top!


----------



## j.j. (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Gamakatsu Cheetah 96XH -> Wirkl. geeignete Zanderrute??*

Erstmal dankeschön für die antworten. geht ja wirklich schnell hier!#6  Allerdings wäre es interessant für mich *weshalb *eine solche rute eurer meinung nach geeignet oder weniger geeeignet sein soll. und das gerade für GuFis von ca 30-40Gr. Weil das Wurfgewicht ja schon relativ hoch ist...

Nochmal die Daten der Rute (dann ist eine Einschätzung vllt einfacher
Gamakatsu Luxxe Saltage Cheetah 96XH
12-80gr Wg
248gr Rutengewicht
2,90m lang

Überlegen tue ich ob ich folgende Ruten satt dessen nehmen sollte:

Gamakatsu Cheetah 96MH (2,9m 9-42gr wg bei 168gr gewicht)
oder
Gamakatsu Cheetah 110MH (3,35m 10-60gr wg bei 210gr )

|kopfkrat


----------



## Ghanja (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Gamakatsu Cheetah 96XH -> Wirkl. geeignete Zanderrute??*

Kommt auch drauf an, welche Köder du primär benutzt. Wenn du hauptsächlich Shads oder Twister bis 12 cm fischst, dann würde ich eher zu der 290er mit WG bis 42 g tendieren. 
Die 335er hört sich zwar interessant an aber ist eher was wenn du an Seen vom Ufer aus angelst.


----------



## j.j. (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Gamakatsu Cheetah 96XH -> Wirkl. geeignete Zanderrute??*

..das wäre sehr nah an der max wg- grenze...


----------



## j.j. (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Gamakatsu Cheetah 96XH -> Wirkl. geeignete Zanderrute??*

... hat jemand erfahrungen mit spinnruten von 3,3m ???


----------



## Gralf (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Gamakatsu Cheetah 96XH -> Wirkl. geeignete Zanderrute??*

Also weswegen die geschrieben haben das sie die Rute behalten würden oder gut finden: 

Deine Beschreibung, das sie mit dem Gufi fast unterbestückt ist und sich sehr fest anfühlt. Das möchte man weil man so die Bisse und Zupfer spürt


----------



## NorbertF (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Gamakatsu Cheetah 96XH -> Wirkl. geeignete Zanderrute??*

Nur mal zum Vergleich: ich fische meist Gufis um 10cm rum, meine Rute hat ein Wurfgewicht von 50-100 Gramm und ist bockhart.
Das ist genau richtig.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle auf keinen Fall die weichere nehmen.
Beim Gummifischen muss die Rute extrem hart sein, so spürt man jeden kleinen *tock* wenn der Zander den Gummi einsaugt und auch dr Anschlag kommt hart genug. Der Zander hat ja ein extrem hartes Maul.
Ich würde auf jeden Fall die stärkere Rute nehmen.


----------



## Ghanja (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Gamakatsu Cheetah 96XH -> Wirkl. geeignete Zanderrute??*

Wobei man auch sagen muss, dass es auch harte Ruten mit niedrigerem WG gibt. Meine Penn hat ein WG von 20 bis 40 g und ist ebenfalls sehr hart. Obwohl ich zwei harte Prügel mit WG bis 80 habe, fische ich meistens die leichtere Rute, weil ich die entsprechenden Köder einfach weiter werfen kann.


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Gamakatsu Cheetah 96XH -> Wirkl. geeignete Zanderrute??*

Hallo j.j.,

BEHALTEN, auf jeden Fall. Spitzenteil, gerade für Gummiköder. Mit so einer harten Rute bekommst du optimalen Kontakt zu deinem Köder und spürst auch feine Bisse. Ich bin schon vor Jahren auf sehr harte Ruten umgestiegen und komme damit bestens zurecht. Auch die Länge ist OK. Hatte die Cheetah auch schon in der Hand und war schwer begeistert. Falls du sie doch loswerden möchtest, wir können tauschen. Habe da noch so eine alte SILSTAR-Telerute....:q 

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------

